# Whitetail Archery Clothing on a Budget



## average-joe (May 21, 2013)

New hunter here looking for advice!

Last year was my first year bow hunting and my first time taking a whitetail (Got lucky and took a decent 7 point at 10 yards on state land early November)
Long story short: I've got the deer hunting bug and am trying to get geared up on a budget. I'm running a hand-me-down bow tech from a generous brother-in-law and have scrapped together a cheap mobile tree stand set up.

As mid/late season rolls around I'm trying to figure out how to stay in the woods without freezing my butt off or taking out a second mortgage. I spend a stupid amount of time window-shopping Sitka, Forloh, and Firstlite gear but realistically that's out of my price range for the time being.
*If you were starting from nothing and only had $200ish to spend, where would you start?*

Buy 1-2 pieces of nice gear and buy more over time? If so, where would you start?
Try to find used gear somewhere to get a deal? If so, where do you look?
Buy cheap and upgrade later? If so, where do you find cheap gear that isn't total garbage?
Open to any other budget-hunting tips you might have! Thanks!


----------



## Bucman (Jun 29, 2016)

Buy cheap but be careful on what you skimp. Bibs at Blanes's 69$ cotton blend so quiet but not water proof. That's what rain suits are for 39$. Jacket of the same 69$ that should get you started. Layer up and add on as you can. Good socks and boots also.
Honestly that's the stuff I like!
Be ready to buy in the off season. That's when you get deals.


----------



## Tron322 (Oct 29, 2011)

I'm only a week into my huntworth stuff but I am liking it so far, walked a mile and a half last Tuesday during the wind and rain event we had in the Traverse City area and stayed dry.

Out now in Gaylord and the rain is starting, it's warm out so I still have everything unzipped but the gear I have on now was advertised on the huntworth website as 35-50 degree stuff.

I really needed cold weather gear so I bought the bibs and coat that I believe we're for 10-30 degrees or something like that. I will try those out in a few weeks.

But I was with you, I've been looking at high-end sitka and first light for a couple years now but can't justify that much.

I got gloves, a gaiter, the archery coat and pants and the cold weather bibs and coat for just under 800.00

Last item I purchased was cold weather bibs from Meijer about 15 years ago and a scent free coat about 20 years ago so I figured it was time and I was sick of freezing or being wet in the rain.

So far 2 hunts in and a walk and I'm happy. See if it continues through the season because I'm going out another 20-30 times with this stuff.


----------



## jjlrrw (May 1, 2006)

If I were you I would look at thrift shops, online FaceBook, craigslist, ebay but anything you have that will keep you warm would work. It's not a fashion show nothing needs to match. I started out hunting in jeans and a hoodie, being still is much more important than a high end camo setup. Get through this year and start looking for clearance prices at some on the big box stores like Meijer later in November - January


----------



## Bucman (Jun 29, 2016)

Army surplus is a good place if you find one.


----------



## Scottygvsu (Apr 19, 2003)

I’ve been there man, where $200 might as well have been a million $.
My advice, run what you have. Layer up under your current camo. Do you have carharts or other warm work clothes? If you have the wind in your favor, you can leave a diesel shop and have success. Buy a cheap poncho for rain days.
Put that $200 in an envelope and add to it as you can. When you have enough, invest in good wind/waterproof/ quiet gear after season. Spend the money once.
I nickel and dimed through cheap gear and was no further ahead. I was still out the money and equally miserable.


----------



## SpartySturg (Nov 18, 2018)

Back in the day Bob and I would spray paint our clothes to camo them up.
I had an old down winter coat that went from blue to camo and hunted it for several years, along with Carhart bibs.
We did the same to jeans in the warmer part of the season.
We'd paint them in the late summer and let them hang outside covered for weeks to air out.
It worked.
If you're buying, get a good set of bibs, wool if you can afford it.
Good luck.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Check out a goodwill or Salvation Army thrift stores. Look for wool, it’s timeless. Wool keeps you warm when damp or even wet. Deer can not see color so it really doesn’t pose a problem if it isn’t camp. Die will cover up red if that all you can find.


----------



## aacosta (Dec 18, 2015)

KC1 Soft Shell Bundle in Realtree EDGE


We recommend going up a size if you wear anything 2XL or larger for the jacket. Get an amazing price on this KC1 weatherproof soft shell package. Includes KC1 Soft Shell Jacket along with New KC1 Soft Shell Bibs. Just what you need to stay warm and dry during those cold days in the field. Jacket...




www.kingscamo.com





try this stuff, they have bundles which are discounted

I buy all my kids stuff from here because its budget friendly


----------



## LGB (9 mo ago)

average-joe said:


> New hunter here looking for advice!
> 
> Last year was my first year bow hunting and my first time taking a whitetail (Got lucky and took a decent 7 point at 10 yards on state land early November)
> Long story short: I've got the deer hunting bug and am trying to get geared up on a budget. I'm running a hand-me-down bow tech from a generous brother-in-law and have scrapped together a cheap mobile tree stand set up.
> ...


Couple years ago I bought some mossy oak insulated hunting cloths for November deer hunting. Heck of a price on the stuff online at Walmart. It's in mossy oak mountain country. It works for late bow season for me using a crossbow. Not real quiet but 200.00 would buy alot of this camo and it's decent quality stuff


----------



## aacosta (Dec 18, 2015)

what size clothes do you wear? I have a blaze orange 3 piece bibs and coat, coat liner is removable. Size large. Bibs are reversible to Camo. you can have it if you want


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

Neighbor just came over and showed me some nice hunting pants he got this afternoon from WallyMart. Windproof, waterproof, insulated, in camo. Soft and quiet material , but I bet it's a stick-tite magnet. But it was really nice for about 50$. Not sure if there's a matching coat or not. Most likely.


----------



## tdejong302 (Nov 28, 2004)

I would shop at goodwiil, st vinnies all year long. Amazing what you can find. It probably won't be perfect but it will work. Worthwhile looking in womens section..... they have tons more stuff. Wool is Wool. Facebook marketplace is a good avenue too. However buy what you want in a public setting. ie.... not in someones home. Hate to sound like a parent, but you can never be too safe.


----------



## fishmark (Jan 1, 2010)

There might be some deals in the classified area on Archery Talk website.


----------



## jacksonmideerhunter (Oct 9, 2011)

Properly layered underneath, a pair of insulated Walls (or equivalent) coveralls can keep you surprisingly warm. Used them for years, and still do sometimes, if I’m heading out without time to get scent free, and don’t want to smell up my more expensive stuff. Wear some stuff with a good amount of fluff under it when it’s cold. I always used a pair of insulated underwear, and 1 or 2 layers of fleece under mine, wool would be good too if you have it, but a simple sweat pants and sweat shirt or hoody will work too. Hoody’s are nice because they help keep your neck warm even with the hood down.


----------



## 6Den (10 mo ago)

Invest $100 in an electric vest. It will keep you warm by maintaining your core temperature. You won’t have to layer as much. Buy used outerwear from Craigslist etc.


----------



## Nitro225Optimax (Feb 13, 2011)

I would start looking at Huntsworth or Habit clothing. Meijer usually has Habit on sale this time of year. Can get some nice heavy weight bibs and parka for under $200. With some layering underneath and toe/hand warmers, should be good to go. 









Habit Men's Cedar Branch Insulated Waterproof Bibs


Soft and Quiet Tricot, Scent-Factor Scent Inhibitor Technology, Waterproof, Breathable and Windproof, 2-Way Front Zipper Opening and Zipper Legs with Reinforced Kick Plate, Insulated for Extra Warmth, Pairs with Cedar Branch Insulated Waterproof Parka




habitoutdoors.com













Men's Cedar Branch Insulated Waterproof Parka


Scent-Factor™ Scent Inhibitor Technology features a built-in scent reducing technology to inhibit the growth of odor-causing bacteria, Rain-Factor™ Waterproof Technology to keep you dry and comfortable, Zippered Chest Pocket, two bellow storage pockets with snap closures, and perfectly placed...




habitoutdoors.com


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

average-joe said:


> ...........
> Open to any other budget-hunting tips you might have! Thanks!


A lot of us have extra bow hunting clothing that's still wearable but we were given way too many Christmas gifts of things.
What's your size ? Where ya located ?

L & O


----------



## Nitro225Optimax (Feb 13, 2011)

Some of the Huntworth stuff is about half the price of Sitka and they have a pattern very similar to the Gore optifade elevated Sitka uses. 






Disruption® Digital Camo Hunting Clothes – Digital Camo Pants & Jackets – Huntworth Gear


Shop Disruption® from Huntworth for digital patterned camo hunting clothes. Our digital camo pants and jackets feature visual noise to keep you undetected.




huntworthgear.com


----------



## -db- (Jan 12, 2016)

Interested only in quality US(or Canada/Europe)-produced clothing, almost all of the popular modern companies, from Sitka/First Lite/Kuiu to Cabela's, are out. I look for deals on eBay for vintage stuff at bargain prices. Scored a set of older US-made ASAT coveralls, from back when Brigade Quartermasters was doing them, the other day, like-new, for under $100. There are deals on good stuff out there; you just need to be a smart shopper and patient.

Speaking of coveralls, that's another Pro Tip. No need for bottoms, tops and all the other "hunting suit" stuff. Just get a set or two of quality coveralls, sized slightly large (for better movement and layering possibilities) and wear some good wool underneath as needed. Zippered coveralls prevent nearly all wind entry points along with keeping ticks out, among other benefits they provide compared to wearing separate tops and bottoms.


----------

